# The return of the MMAF Championship Pick 'em League



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*







*​ 
Alright boys and girls, we've all seen members post their picks on upcoming matches and members even make bets against each other. Well we are going to put your predictions to the test. We've come up with a game similar to mmaplayground, but you will be battleing against fellow MMA Forum members one on one to see just who has the Couture gene. 

Its pretty simple, for every UFC event we will place the participants in our own MMA Forum fight card, similar to any mma event. There will be Prelims, Main Card and a Main Event. Once sign ups are complete and members are put against each other all you have to do is either post your picks in the designated thread or PM them to either Ryan or myself if you want to keep them secret tell after the event. Just post who you think will win each fight, the method they win the fight (ko, sub, decision) and what round they win in. For each thing you get right you will receive points. You must select the winner of the fight correctly to receive points for the method and round. Whoever has the most points will win the fight. Here is an example of the set up.....

Main Event
 Toxic (0-0) vs ThaFranchise (0-0)

 Main Card
 D.P. (0-0) vs Walker (0-0)
 Cornbread (0-0) vs _RIVAL_ (0-0)
 Xerebus (0-0) vs Suicide Johnson (0-0)

 Undercard
 Spoken812 (0-0) vs Dudeabides (0-0)
Jdun11  (0-0) vs Darkwraith (0-0)
 attention (0-0) vs JACro (0-0)​ 
After each event the winners will move up in rank. *Dudeabides* will act as Dana White and Joe Silva and put the fights together deciding who deserves the shot at the champion. All you have to do is send *Dudeabides* your picks after we assign the fights and we will take care of the rest. Winners of each fight will receive vBookie points (amount to be determined soon). We will use this thread for members to ask any questions regarding the game, because I know all new games can be confusing at first.



*The scoring breakdown, rules and other infomation to follow in the next post. *​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*Scoring and Rules*

All you have to do is pick who you think will win the fight, how they win the fight and what round they win in. 

*Select the correct fighter: 10 points
Select the correct method of win: 5 points*
_Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision._
*Select the correct round of win: 3 points*
_If you select the fight to end by decision then you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_.

In addition you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct. Example....




> Alexander, tko/ko, round 1
> Diaz, submission, round 3
> Lauzon, tko/ko, round 1
> Guida, decision, split


Lets say you got all those picks right and thats the order in which you were most confident and thats the only four fights on the card. Your scoring would look like this.




> Alexander (10 points), tko/ko (5 points), round 1 (3 points) + (4 bonus points)-
> Diaz (10 points), submission (5 points), round 3 (3 points) + (3 bonus points)
> Lauzon (10 points), tko/ko (5 points), round 1 (3 points) + (2 bonus points)
> Guida (10 points), decision (5 points), split (3 points) + (1 bonus points)




*Total points= 82 points* 

Of course if you select the wrong fighter you will receive no points for that particular fight so make sure you *put the fights in the order from your most confident to least confident cause it can make or break you. *If there is a tie you and your opponent will split the prize 50/50. Understand? If not just ask away


*PM LAYOUT*

Fighter to Win, Method of Win, Round of Win
Fighter to Win, Method of Win, Round of Win
" "
" "
" " 


*ONCE YOU PM YOUR PICKS THATS IT, YOU CAN NOT CHANGE YOUR PICKS



MORE INFO:
*
We had a previous running Championship Pick 'Em League and we are still trying to determine what to do with this new league. Most likely we will start fresh with all new fight records to restart the league we will however grant some favoritism at the start of the league to past players especially the successful ones (ThaFranchise was reigning champ) and others to move up the ladder more quickly than others. This isn't set in stone and we will be working that out.

In the mean time to get all past players and new players back into the league we will restart the league beginning with UFC 109 this coming up weekend. But this will only be a TUF style *EXHIBITION* bout for all competitors, meaning win, lose or draw on this event and it won't count against your record. We are using this event to jump start the league to get everyone back into it and get new players a chance to get a feel for how it works before starting the official league.

Any questions please fire them away in this thread.

*IMPORTANT: * 

1- Dudeabides will be the commissioner of this league and will handle the majority of the scoring, fight match-ups and questions/problems. I will be the silent partner to help when needed but basically just act like Gary Shaw and be a complete jackass while trying to stuff as many hot dogs in my mouth at one time. :thumb02:

2- This is the *Sign-Up Thread!*All you have to do is state that you want to participate in this exhibition event and you are in- it's that simple.



*Signed up so far:*

*HitOrGetHit
Toxic
TraMaI
Davisty69
Machida Karate
GMK13
Ruckus
hixxy
jmacjer
ThaFranchise
LjStronge
TheGrizzlyBear
ZENKI1
Xerxes
BobbyCooper
Atmosphere
attention
SuicideJohnson
N1
Intermission
SpoKen812
khoveraki
D.P.
Toxie
Walker
dudeabides

*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Count me in for sure! :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tha Franchise is gonna get a beatdown like the CPL has never seen before, expect a slaughter.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm game, too.

Came in top 10 at UFC Fantasy a couple times and I consider myself pretty good at dissecting fights, BEINGIN MAH GAME FACE.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Sign me up fellas.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Sign me up!!!

You *ALL* better look out Machida Karate is the masta of predictions!:happy03::happy04:


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

sign me up too!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Count me in, really looking forward to this!


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm down


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Finally...ThaFranchise has come back to the CPL. Expect a press release later.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Dude im really looking forward to this whole thing! Its going to get me more into the fights, and it will make me learn a lot more about the fighters.

And the scoring system for this Pick'em is awesome!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm in (bad news for all of you guys).


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Count me in as well!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Finally...ThaFranchise has come back to the CPL. Expect a press release later.


You better skip the media and try and get yourself ready for a beating of epic proportions.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Count me in please


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Im in


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> I'm in (bad news for all of you guys).


That is bad news...Because I am going to feel so bad because of how bad I beat you...


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would like in please.


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll play :-D


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That is bad news...Because I am going to feel so bad because of how bad I beat you...


How about I make you my 1st CPL victim? Or would you rather face easier competition for your debut (which Id totally understand)?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> How about I make you my 1st CPL victim? Or would you rather face easier competition for your debut (which Id totally understand)?


I am 100% ready! But if I lose, it is because I have a cracked skull which impairs my thinking and my back is messed up which makes me pick fast so I can lay down again. :thumb02:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Ah... i gotta give er a go round 

even if it results in humiliations galore


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I will play if there is room!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> How about I make you my 1st CPL victim? Or would you rather face easier competition for your debut (which Id totally understand)?


The first event is for exhibition, would you rather go against the people your smacktalking now or when it counts?




SuicideJohnson said:


> I will play if there is room!


And SJ, you're in don't worry. If anybody didn't know the bottom of Walker's two posts on page 1 have the list of everybody signed up so far.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

We send PM's to Dudeabides right?

When's the deadline?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> We send PM's to Dudeabides right?
> 
> When's the deadline?


I think it said not to send pm's in until the match-ups are announced.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Im the silent killer type. ill just wait till im randomly matched up and then start feeling bad for my opponant!

CAUSE IM GOING TO DESTROY THEM! :fight02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> We send PM's to Dudeabides right?
> 
> When's the deadline?


We're still waiting for the sign ups, only a couple days left for that. But the deadline for sending picks will be when the prelims start Saturday. And yeah you can send them to me, I'll send mine to Walker so everybody knows everything is on the up and up. We'll make a new thread for UFC 109 and send the picks when you choose, some people, though, like to wait for the weigh in's since you can only send picks one time. There will be more time between the matchups and the event next time, it just seems so fast this time because of the sign ups.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone who wants a quick loss challenge me now. KTHXBAI


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am 100% ready! But *when* I lose, it is because I have a cracked skull which impairs my thinking and my back is messed up which makes me pick fast so I can lay down again. :thumb02:


1- fixed

2- already coming up with excuses eh? :thumb02:


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

I would like to face *khoveraki* if he signs up.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I want Spoken actually. If I can call any specic person out its Spoken, just because he dared to call out my video editing skills.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Call me out?! Oh ho ho ho! SIGN ME UP if I'm not on the list. And Intermission, you are on!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Call me out?! Oh ho ho ho! SIGN ME UP if I'm not on the list. And Intermission, you are on!


What because your a super mod you think you can just automatically be on the list?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Ha, I hate that Gary Coleman so much hahahaha! But yes, I'm signing up, and me and Intermission can be a grudge match.. insta main event? I think so lol.

EDIT: I could just add myself to the list... I'll just do that lol.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Ha, I hate that Gary Coleman so much hahahaha! But yes, I'm signing up, and me and Intermission can be a grudge match.. insta main event? I think so lol.
> 
> EDIT: I could just add myself to the list... I'll just do that lol.


Whatt..Chooo..Talkin..boutt..SPOKEN!?

Insta main event indeed. Let set it up. NOW


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Whatt..Chooo..Talkin..boutt..SPOKEN!?
> 
> Insta main event indeed. Let set it up. NOW


Wait a sec.. wait wait wait..

how do we even do that? Lol


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Wait a sec.. wait wait wait..
> 
> how do we even do that? Lol


Duh, I am the obv champ and your the big mouth #1 contender. It just happens.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> 1- fixed
> 
> 2- already coming up with excuses eh? :thumb02:


I learned from the person who wrote the book on excuses. The great Tito Ortiz.

But that is just in the event that I lose, I will surely win!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

If that's a remark about Rashad.. then I will show no mercy come fight night.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> If that's a remark about Rashad.. then I will show no mercy come fight night.


It wasn't but if you want it to be about KO face big mouth then so be it.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

It's one thing to insult me, but to insult The Rashad is punishable by death.

God!! Strike him down! Do it!


... Hurry up!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> It's one thing to insult me, but to insult The Rashad is punishable by death.
> 
> God!! Strike him down! Do it!
> 
> ...


Only reason you want that is to avoid losing to me in this CPL


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha spoken and intermission are some chael sonnen mah fuckas tryin to talk there way into a main event. You know toxics feeble attempt to avenge his loss against the champ is what the people will come to see baby!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

ThaFranchise said:


> Haha spoken and intermission are some chael sonnen mah fuckas tryin to talk there way into a main event. You know toxics feeble attempt to avenge his loss against the champ is what the people will come to see baby!


Theres a difference between "the peoples champ" and the champ. You are the champ, im the moutha ******* people champ, I fill stadiums and sell PPV's. Bitch I got rookie cards and veteran cards in the same year. I make Fedor cry motha fucka, actually. I made Chuck Norris cry, so next time you call me out. Come with a game plan homie, and even if you do, I will take a beating and exploit your gameplan, Ruthless Robbie Lawlor style.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Haha spoken and intermission are some chael sonnen mah fuckas tryin to talk there way into a main event. You know toxics feeble attempt to avenge his loss against the champ is what the people will come to see baby!


Are these guy's fight even gonna be on the main card? Smells like some undercard shit to me. They are defiantly not main event material but compared to me neither is the former chump, wait that isn't right former champ current chump ThaFranchise, maybe when I'm done beating you and you have to retire for fear of ever having to step up to me again I can offer you a job washing my jock, its silk though you think you can handle that or is it gonna be a problem?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Are these guy's fight even gonna be on the main card? Smells like some undercard shit to me. They are defiantly not main event material but compared to me neither is the former chump, wait that isn't right former champ current chump ThaFranchise, maybe when I'm done beating you and you have to retire for fear of ever having to step up to me again I can offer you a job washing my jock, its silk though you think you can handle that or is it gonna be a problem?


Undercard?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Don't mind him Intermission, Toxic is just afraid because odds are, he has to compete against the LOSER of our round.

It's okay though Toxic, your getting last place anyways, doesn't matter what road you take buddy.

EDIT: And WTF is this not the coolest Avy you've seen?! Like ever!?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking for the Brock Lesnar track to the title, so I'll take on anyone.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Undercard?


No shame in it, especially with 20 plus people fighting on the same card, gotta happen to more than half of them.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Whatt..Chooo..Talkin..boutt..SPOKEN!?
> 
> Insta main event indeed. Let set it up. NOW



This should be fun to see the outcome lol!

OH and after i beat ALL YALLS SCORES I want someone good!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Ruckus said:


> Looking for the Brock Lesnar track to the title, so I'll take on anyone.


You best take me then fool - I'll be then Frank Mir in this one

(The first match up obviously)


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> You best take me then fool - I'll be then Frank Mir in this one
> 
> (The first match up obviously)



Let's see if the matchmakers make this one happen homie. Let's do this!!!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

The "Big Dawg" will be tap tap tapping


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> The "Big Dawg" will be tap tap tapping


LMFAO!!! Its seems as if you have me confused with someone else. Your avy is a nice segway as to what's in store for you LjStronge.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh dear, all we're be hearing from you is the gentl sound of you snoozing or you bones breaking.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

There is no tap going on here, but I can see how you are confused lying unconscious on your back and dreamin of a win you just won't get.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is going to be fun! WAY more smacktalk than in the FFL for sure! :thumb02:


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

You better have good health/life insurance when fighting me, cuz I rip people apart.

I mean just look at those claws.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> You better have good health/life insurance when fighting me, cuz I rip people apart.
> 
> I mean just look at those claws.


Grizzly Bears can be quite vicious! :confused05:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jmacjer said:


> I would like to face *khoveraki* if he signs up.




It's on like donkey kong.



The next event is UFC 109 this weekend? When do we turn in our predictions?


Guess I gotta go read those long two first posts.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

My offence is inpet.. Inpeta.. yea! And my defense is pregnant!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

.......


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> It's on like donkey kong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome on. The sign ups can only stay open for 109 until Thursday about this time, 3 EST. Then the matchups are going to be put together in a 109 thread Thursday night. Just message the picks to me when ready but you have until Saturday night at 7 p.m. EST when the unaired prelims start going down.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Don't mind him Intermission, Toxic is just afraid because odds are, he has to compete against the LOSER of our round.
> 
> It's okay though Toxic, your getting last place anyways, doesn't matter what road you take buddy.
> 
> EDIT: And WTF is this not the coolest Avy you've seen?! Like ever!?


Toxic has to face you after? That sucks. I wanted to beat Toxic after I beat you. Oh well I guess two losers can go at it.

P.S yes it is a sexy avy, I am proud of it


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Toxic has to face you after? That sucks. I wanted to beat Toxic after I beat you. Oh well I guess two losers can go at it.
> 
> P.S yes it is a sexy avy, I am proud of it


We aren't on the card because they can't show off the best so early! :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> We aren't on the card because they can't show off the best so early! :thumb02:


Well I am not on the card because they don't have a large enough venue to fill the seats with my 100 million + world wide fans, so they are building a new stadium. YOUR not on the card because your scared


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Well I am not on the card because they don't have a large enough venue to fill the seats with my 100 million + world wide fans, so they are building a new stadium. YOUR not on the card because your scared


You will soon see what I am capable of my good friend.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You will soon see what I am capable of my good friend.


FIRST I must step all over Spoken, then you.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> FIRST I must step all over Spoken, then you.


You will attempt to step on me, and then I will heel hook you and force you into submission.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You will attempt to step on me, and then I will heel hook you and force you into submission.


I have rubber limbs, submission isn't a factor.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I have rubber limbs, submission isn't a factor.


Your rubber limbs are because of you not submitting to my heel hook so it snapped your ankle and then I went from there.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Your rubber limbs are because of you not submitting to my heel hook so it snapped your ankle and then I went from there.


Wrong pal, I am undefeated.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Wrong pal, I am undefeated.


Just because the fight wasn't sanctioned doesn't mean that I didn't beat you.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Just because the fight wasn't sanctioned doesn't mean that I didn't beat you.


There's a difference between a fight not being sanctioned and a fight taking place in your dreams.

Wake up son.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> There's a difference between a fight not being sanctioned and a fight taking place in your dreams.
> 
> Wake up son.


It took place in reality and in YOUR dreams. After I broke your limbs in reality, i then put you to sleep and you were dreaming for awhile!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I lol'd at Intermission thinking I'm an easy fight. I'm predicting a first round mudhole stomping with Intermission looking to hang up the gloves after he faces me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

When will the 109 thread be posted and who am i up against?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you champion-hopeful noobs, but I just signed a 10-fight contract with the CPL...and I'm in it to win it.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

DP joined? The shit just got real!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to D.P. and Toxie for joining. And to everybody else, there are 26 people in now. Will have the matchups up tonight in a thread for "UFC 109 Championship Pick 'em"

Signups over for this one.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks to D.P. and Toxie for joining. And to everybody else, there are 26 people in now. Will have the matchups up tonight in a thread for "UFC 109 Championship Pick 'em"
> 
> Signups over for this one.


Please give me the opportunity to make Spoken regret signing up :thumbsup:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Fingers crossed I get Rukus. That fool needs putting to sleep!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nvm lol.

I'm excited for this


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks to D.P. and Toxie for joining. And to everybody else, there are 26 people in now. Will have the matchups up tonight in a thread for "UFC 109 Championship Pick 'em"
> 
> Signups over for this one.


 

Nice! I wonder who is going to be my Victom!

So you predict the entire card? or what?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

lol, the anticipation for match ups is pretty intense! 

Can't wait to see not only my own but evertone else's too!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> lol, the anticipation for match ups is pretty intense!
> 
> Can't wait to see not only my own but evertone else's too!


 
LOL i know seriously :confused05:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't really care.. I take on anybody! Just take a look at my sig^^

who is going to stop me lol 

I have Samurai blood in my veins 


Exception, I won't fight my twin Machida Karate NOPE!!! There is no way :angry02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I don't really care.. I take on anybody! Just take a look at my sig^^
> 
> who is going to stop me lol
> 
> ...


So your going to fight, lose, but still get the win and everyone is going to be pissed?

Nice.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> So your going to fight, lose, but still get the win and everyone is going to be pissed?
> 
> Nice.


Isn't that a good way? The W matters Inter 

I have already phoned Cecil Peoples to judge my fight^^ he agreed, so I will be fine!

PS: I won't fight BrianRClover too, he is my mentor my Muay Thai instructor! No team mates :angry02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Isn't that a good way? The W matters Inter
> 
> I have already phoned Cecil Peoples to judge my fight^^ he agreed, so I will be fine!
> 
> PS: I won't fight BrianRClover too, he is my mentor my Muay Thai instructor! No team mates :angry02:


Just for saying that, after I stomp Spoken, your next.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

"in a recent interview, SpoKen said he's already looking past his next fight with currently undefeated Intermission. When asked why he stated, 'Intermission is a tough guy, I respect his skill, but he's not on my level yet. He hasn't been in the trenches as long as I have. I have a wealth of experience backing me into this fight. I've studied tape, and I see a few holes in his game that I plan on exploiting. Expect a first round KO!"


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

So do we try to predict the whole fight card or top5 or what?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> "in a recent interview, SpoKen said he's already looking past his next fight with currently undefeated Intermission. When asked why he stated, 'Intermission is a tough guy, I respect his skill, but he's not on my level yet. He hasn't been in the trenches as long as I have. I have a wealth of experience backing me into this fight. I've studied tape, and I see a few holes in his game that I plan on exploiting. Expect a first round KO!"


When asked about recent interview with Spoken, Intermission had this to say

"Im not scared. This is what I am here to do, talk crap and back it up, I have talked the talk and now I am going to put him to sleep. He wants to question my experience, well ill show you what my heavy hands have to say about my experience. When he gets hurt ill let him take me down and put on a fancy submission for the fans. Maybe a gogoplata, well see."


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I don't really care.. I take on anybody! Just take a look at my sig^^
> 
> who is going to stop me lol
> 
> ...


 
Lol yeah i couldn't fight a friend! And fellow Machida fan!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol yeah i couldn't fight a friend! And fellow Machida fan!!


they can't force us right


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> they can't force us right


Uhhhhhh, yea we can.:confused05:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Uhhhhhh, yea we can.:confused05:


Yeah that's right. Ignore my interview! BOOM. 

P.S We are the Co-Main event. It's on buddy, it's on!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Uhhhhhh, yea we can.:confused05:


yea lol I know^^ I was just repeating the real life scenario


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Yeah that's right. Ignore my interview! BOOM.
> 
> P.S We are the Co-Main event. It's on buddy, it's on!


We are?! Is the thread up!? Oh snap!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Right here, bring it on everybody: 

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/71370-ufc-109-championship-pick-em.html


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Intermission said:


> When asked about recent interview with Spoken, Intermission had this to say
> 
> "Im not scared. This is what I am here to do, talk crap and back it up, I have talked the talk and now I am going to put him to sleep. He wants to question my experience, well ill show you what my heavy hands have to say about my experience. When he gets hurt ill let him take me down and put on a fancy submission for the fans. Maybe a gogoplata, well see."


My response is simple.. I'll help you up off the mat :thumb02:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Sign me up.

I'm down.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Sign me up.
> 
> I'm down.


I think you missed sign ups buddy.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Argh. Well if anyone needs a late fight replacement, let me know. I'm like Koscheck -- ready to fight 24/7...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Argh. Well if anyone needs a late fight replacement, let me know. I'm like Koscheck -- I have fraggle hair and too much confidence in my hands.



Fixed. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Fixed. :thumbsup:


Haha we will surely see when he fights Daley!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Haha we will surely see when he fights Daley!


And gets knocked out.

Kinda like spoken tomorrow.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> And gets knocked out.
> 
> Kinda like spoken tomorrow.


Man it is gonna be rough if you lose. Better think like Tito and have excuses ready just in case!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man it is gonna be rough when you win. Poor spoken is just a amateur, and your the worlds greatest !


Fixed :thumbsup:

And I agree.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Fixed :thumbsup:
> 
> And I agree.


I would never type that. I would have put you're instead of your. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would never type that. I would have put you're instead of your. :thumbsup:


You were thinking it and I typed it, no difference.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> You were thinking it and I typed it, no difference.



I would want a fight with you next but after Spoken takes care of my light work I will need a more worthy contender. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would want a fight with you next but after Spoken takes care of my light work I will need a more worthy contender. :thumbsup:


Spoken is fighting me not Toxic, what light work you talking about


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Spoken is fighting me not Toxic, what light work you talking about


That is exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

This page had me cracking up immensely! I don't even know if I'm using that word correctly but well done you two!!

I don't mind fighting you HitorGethit, it would be fun. I'ma practice on my training dummy (Intermission) and hopefully then I'll be warmed up enough to fight.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> This page had me cracking up immensely! I don't even know if I'm using that word correctly but well done you two!!
> 
> I don't mind fighting you HitorGethit, it would be fun. I'ma practice on my training dummy (Intermission) and hopefully then I'll be warmed up enough to fight.


You named your training dummy Intermission to simulate me? That's so cute.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep, I'ma be tossing my little Intermission doll around tomorrow night too. Can you believe they gave me such an easy fight?!

Oh yeah, I went there.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Yep, I'ma be tossing my little Intermission doll around tomorrow night too. Can you believe they gave me such an easy fight?!
> 
> Oh yeah, I went there.


Don't get yourself tired champ, because we got a fight tomorrow too.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am excited for this card, I just wish it was a little more interesting for being on my birthday.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am excited for this card, I just wish it was a little more interesting for being on my birthday.


Your birthday is tomorrow?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am excited for this card, I just wish it was a little more interesting for being on my birthday.


Happy Birthday :: I like you


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! My birthday present to you is...

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY"


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Your birthday is tomorrow?


Yep it is tomorrow!



SuicideJohnson said:


> Happy Birthday :: I like you


Haha thanks and I am happy that you like me!



Spoken812 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! My birthday present to you is...
> 
> "HAPPY BIRTHDAY"


Thanks man! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope you have a good one, sure came on a good weekend for sports HOGH


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Hope you have a good one,* sure came on a good weekend* for sports HOGH


Immaturity caused me to crack up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Hope you have a good one, sure came on a good weekend for sports HOGH


Definitely! UFC and the Superbowl. I don't remember which year it was, but my birthday fell on the superbowl one year! :thumbsup:



Spoken812 said:


> Immaturity caused me to crack up.


Haha nice! Way to point it out! :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm down. 

I know you are all getting the jitters now. You know the Ape man is coming back. Back with a vengeance. This time the title will be mine.

(If there is any more room / an uneven amount of people for this one i'd be willing to step in, late notice.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I'm down.
> 
> I know you are all getting the jitters now. You know the Ape man is coming back. Back with a vengeance. This time the title will be mine.
> 
> (If there is any more room / an uneven amount of people for this one i'd be willing to step in, late notice.


Damn, I'm actually really scared lol. Ape's a beast everyone. raise01:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I channel the essence of the Sexy One through me:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I channel the essence of the Sexy One through me:


My God what a punch. Davisty, if you're watching...that's what I'm going to do to you at 110. (Sorry, I had to)


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

It's on like Donkey Kong (between you guys)?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to join in on this!


----------

